# hmm, result not promising



## Spookyashell (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm in week 5 of flowering, So I cut off one of the lower branches, let it dry for 3 days, tried it and there was no punch at all.

However I read that most THC is "generated" during week 7 and 8 of flowering. All the hairs are still white at the plants. But shouldn't it pack a punch by now?

 The thing is I have no idea what seeds I have planted. I have a mystory bag of a few hundred seeds, some are from very good strains, while others are not.

 I have 3 clones going from one of the plants I got in flowering, but if it's a **** strain I don't want to waste timeon it.

 To make a long story short, how long should it flower before I test taste it?


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 31, 2014)

Spookyashell said:


> I'm in week 5 of flowering, So I cut off one of the lower branches, let it dry for 3 days, tried it and there was no punch at all.
> 
> However I read that most THC is "generated" during week 7 and 8 of flowering. All the hairs are still white at the plants. But shouldn't it pack a punch by now?
> 
> ...



Yeah week 5 of any strain won't do much, even if they look nice.  You need to learn about trichromes. They are the "crystals" on bud. Get at least a 30x jewelers loop or pocket microscope. This is the sure fire way to know if you'll get high. 

View attachment when-to-harvest_1_1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2014)

No plant is ready at 5 weeks.  Nice help there Beerbong, thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2014)

Spookyashell said:


> I'm in week 5 of flowering, So I cut off one of the lower branches, let it dry for 3 days, tried it and there was no punch at all.
> 
> However I read that most THC is "generated" during week 7 and 8 of flowering. All the hairs are still white at the plants. But shouldn't it pack a punch by now?
> 
> ...


 
 When the THC is "generated" is determined by how long the strain goes.  The plant packs on a lot of resin in the last 2 weeks before harvest.  Very very few strains will finish in 7 weeks.  A few more go 8 weeks, but most strains seem to take 9 or more weeks.

 I wouldn't take a test bud until the plant is 7 weeks flowering.  Can you post up a pic of your plants?  The plant structure and leaf size can help determine if it is sativa dominant or indica dominant.  Indica dominant plants can finish in 7-9 weeks.  Sativa dominant plants in 9 or more weeks.

 If you are serious about growing, I recommend that you look into purchasing some seeds for your next grow.  There are several very good reasons for not using bagseed, especially when some of the seeds are from bud that wasn't even good.  Watch out for hermies.


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2014)

Spookyashell said:


> *I'm in week 5 of flowering*, So I cut off one of the lower branches, let it dry for 3 days, tried it and there was no punch at all.



I don't need to read any further than that. At 5 weeks any and all THC is pretty much immature and will not give you any of the effects you seek.  I don't chop any plants until they are at least all cloudy trichome wise.  You really need to get a pocket microscope and not chop any more branches or buds till you see mostly to all cloudy. jmo


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for you input people. I had no illusions they would be done or ready, but I figured it happened gradually and that it should have been on atleast 40% strenght after 5 weeks.
I'll wait a few more weeks and try another.
Also I took the lowest branch and I can only see crystals at the top of the plants (with the naked eye). I'll invest in a magnifier.

Here is a few picture of the 2 plants in flowering, but the light from my 2100K 400W HPS really mess up the colors on pictures.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

patience, my child....LOL... we have all been there.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 1, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> patience, my child....LOL... we have all been there.



Hehe, yeah. Its my first try at this so I had no big expectations in the first place. It was mostly a testrun. But man I've learned alot from my testrun.


----------

